# I feel bitterness and rage



## deval85 (Jul 26, 2012)

So, my divorce papers were served to me on Tuesday. I knew it was happening - my wife told me they were coming, so I was prepared for them. And I was pretty chill when I read the papers. But today, it feels like I'm ready to completely snap. I don't have an issue with the divorce - she obviously doesn't care enough to want to attempt marital counseling, so it's not an issue. But the fact that she feels its necessary to try to gain sole physical and legal custody infuriates me.

She has broken her own protective order several times and asked me to come by - and yet, none of what I did was enough for her to drop it. She continues to text me, asking me why won't I just sign the papers. Why won't I let her move on.

I'm not fighting the divorce for the sake of having a wife. I'm fighting because she is taking my children away. She fooled me twice in the separation...not going to let it happen a third time.

But my problem is that while I am getting an attorney to help me fight, I'm haunted by this absolute rage towards her. I thought it would be beneficial to write out a letter on what words I would love to tell her. And I did write it - it allowed me to sleep last night. But now all the anger that I thought I had gotten past is coming back and I don't know what to do. I want her to understand my anger, maybe even hurt a little for what she did to me.

I am aware that I did my parts in the marriage and some of the things I did greatly contributed to the end of this marriage. But I did that to HER. Not the children. She is so insistent on trying to bully me into giving her sole custody and it's starting to really frustrate me. I am so tempted to violate the protective order and send her this damn letter. I am furious, and I just don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

write the letter on here to vent.. Do not violate the protective order...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't the texts by her void the PO? Show then to your lawyer and ask.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

anything else happen in this?


----------



## deval85 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know if it voids it...it should, but Missouri is a weird state. I don't get a chance to speak with my attorney for another week, so hopefully we'll be able to figure something out.

And happen in what? You're gonna have to be a little more specific, I'm a little confused. Sorry


----------

